# image archive of bee plants?



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Is there interest in putting together an image archive of plants, bushes and trees that are attractive to honeybees? If so, send your photos to me and I'll start putting a page together. These need to be good quality, preferably in bloom with bees on them. I'm taking the first one tomorrow of my Autumn Joy Sedum.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Here are a few I took today.

goldenrod
sedum
boneset
bumblebee on goldenrod
Commelina erecta
boneset
flower 3 - any idea what it is?


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Barry,
do you want those sent to this thread, By e-mail, or P.M.



-Jeff


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Barry: Maybe the photos should be both in large and small format. Yours take about two days to load even on my DSL.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

I was telling some that were in Chat last week that I want to collect and make a list of plants that honey bees work.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Sorry about that. I was in a hurry and realized after I uploaded them that I needed to reduce the file size but didn't have time at the moment. I'll change them.

Members can either post a link here to their photos and I'll grab a copy or email them directly to me. ([email protected])
I want this to be high quality so I'm only going to include sharp clear photos. Best to get me a higher res image than a low res.


----------



## miele (Sep 17, 2005)

Flower one is a Commelina.
http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=COMME

Flower three looks like some kind of mallow.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

A few more from today.

bee on aster?
on goldenrod
on sedum1
on sedum2


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Barry, So many great minds think alike. I thought it would be so nice to have actual pictures of bees foraging on plants, and put into some kind of book form eventually. Here is a link to some of my photos if you want to post. I'm not sure what all of the flowers are.
http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/Honey bee Photos/


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Barry said:


> Sorry about that. I was in a hurry and realized after I uploaded them that I needed to reduce the file size but didn't have time at the moment.


DO YOU KNOW HOw MUCH MEMORY THAT TAKE'S? 


Who said that?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Sure, I'd be happy to. I have several shots of bees on various flowers. How do we send them to you?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Flower 1 looks like an flower in the Texas wildflower book I have called erect dayflower (Commelina erecta). Maybe it's not that specific one, but in the same family.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

All I can say right off is that I am thoroughly delighted with this quest you guys are on...You are giving beekeepers a win/win situation with this. Great sources of pollen and nectar for our hives, and a chance to beautify or land.
I tip my hat to you all.
Regards,
Rick~LtlWilli


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

dragonfly, that's it, Commelina erecta! I don't know if bees visit it, but I have it growing around the house. Thanks.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Barry, I'm not sure if honeybees work it either, and I don't have any here at the house, but the photo of it in my wildflower book has one of those tiny native pollinators on it that looks like a small bee, so it may very well be a potential honeybee plant too.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Barry, you are welcome to download any of my pictures on myspace as well. There are a couple that are worthy.  I have more that I need to upload, I'll let you know when they are ready.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

*more flower pics*

Hey barry maybe this thread should be made into a sticky.

I took most of these the other day while waiting for my bee quick to work (it getting cooler out 'round here)


http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/jeff123fish/2008_0917maine0005.jpg


http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/jeff123fish/Image0010.jpg


http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/jeff123fish/2008_0809maine0020.jpg















your welcome to use them in anyway that helps


----------

